# Aromaleigh natural fragrances



## jasper17 (Dec 1, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody else has tried these yet.  

There are five of them:

Kristen - Base notes include Benzoin, Black Pepper, Bay Leaf and Champaca absolute. Middle notes include Clary Sage, Ginger, Lavender and Vanilla, while citrus notes of Bergamot and Italian Lemon provide crispness. The overall blend is a warm, aromatic herbal spice scent with the sweetness of Vanilla and Benzoin and the light fresh air of citrus.

Madeleine - Comprised of    sweet and rich Cocoa Absolute, warm Sandalwood, mysterious and spicy Nutmeg,    smooth and vanilla-like Benzoin and top notes of Pink Grapefruit and Lime in    a base of natural grain alcohol.

Adelaide - Comprised of    a scrumptious combination of Vanilla, Neroli, Sweet Orange, Oakmoss and Angelica, Adelaide is a    light, fresh and dreamy fragrance- sweet but warm, slightly floral with a hint    of citrus and the depth of Oakmoss. 

Dulcinea - Introduced in the 2005 Valentine's Day Limited Edition Kit, Dulcinea is a sweet and girlish blend of Tonka Bean, Cocoa, Blood Orange, Bergamot, Vanilla and Spikenarde essential oils and absolutes in a base of natural grain alcohol.

Isobel - Isobel is a    harmonious blend or Rose, Jasmine, Neroli, Black Currant Seed,Vanilla, Vetiver    and Cinnamon essential oils and fine absolutes. It is a mysterious blend    of precious flowers with aphrodisiac base notes such as black currant, vetiver    and cinnamon.

Kristen is my favorite so far - very spicy but clean at the same time.  Smells wonderful!


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

No but I really want to try these! Isobel seems like it would smell really nice!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_No but I really want to try these! Isobel seems like it would smell really nice!_

 
I just put some Isobel on to see and it's kind of weird at first but fades into a really fresh, green scent.  Definitely an uncommon fragrance.


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

You said the magic words! Fresh, Green!


----------

